# 99214-25 /96372 x 2 w/  j codes



## Pillow1 (Feb 6, 2014)

The patient had an office visit
received an injection RT arm Toradol
received an injection LTt arm DepoMedrol

Is this the correct billing 
99214-25
96372 Rt
J1020
96372 LT
J1885

or do I need to use modifiers 59 and or 51 on the 96372?

Thanks!


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 6, 2014)

I answered your question on your other post, you only need to post your question once as it will be seen in the "New Post" section daily and get answered from there.

Don't use modifier RT and LT on 96372.  Bill this code in total # of units, no modifier needed.


----------



## Kisalyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree with above. That's how I've been sending multiple injections in. Haven't had a problem.


----------



## Pillow1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Will do  Thank you


----------



## capricew (Feb 13, 2014)

Pillow1 said:


> The patient had an office visit
> received an injection RT arm Toradol
> received an injection LTt arm DepoMedrol
> 
> ...



just make sure your documentation supports the use of modifier 25 and that the e/m portion of the visit stands on its own and meets all the criteria for billing it in addition to the injections.


----------

